# Eurosatory 2008 the most important defence exhibition



## armyreco (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Some preview of new Defence Products who will be presented at Eurosatory 2008.
- World’s First Sniper Rifle in 20x110Hispano from Truvelo Manufactures South-Africa
- Oshkosh Defense will introduce two new vehicles at Eurosatory 2008. 
- FN Herstal SCAR™ assault rifle will be officially introduced at Eurosatory 2008 






More information and pictures to :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## armyreco (Jun 13, 2008)

*Eurosatory 2008 Worldwide Land Forces Defence Exhibition*

Hello Guys,

The first pictures Eurosatory 2008, great event for this year :
Israeli vehicles, Grizzly , Bradley, M1 Abrams, New Fennek, and more.....





More pictures Eurosatory 2008 :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php

*Visit us at Eurosatory Stand D060b at the main entry of the exhibition.*

Thanks to support Army Recognition magazine and web site.

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## armyreco (Jun 21, 2008)

*News and pictures Eurosatory 2008.*

Hello,

See the news and pictures about the Land Forces Defence Exhibition Eurosatory 2008, see the laste military products and pictures to the news daily show of Army Recognition  web site about Eurosatory 2008.






More to  http://www.armyrecognition.com/index.php

Thanks to all the visitors to the stand of Army Recognition.

Greetings.

Alain


----------

